# Hedgehog transport



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

So I tried to take my hedgehog Liam for a little ride. He was not so thrilled. I figured he may like it because I keep him in my train room and he starts running around his cage when I turn it on. He likes the noise I figure.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gives a whole new meaning to the term "railroad spikes" !

TJ


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

LOL!! How cool is this!

Cute little guy that hedgehog!

Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never had one of those, does it have a head?

It looks like one of his pointy things fell off, I wonder if you can use them on the RR?

Do they stick you like a porcupine's will?

Is that his name "Liam" or is that the breed?
If not what did you guys name him?

You need some red food dye on him.:laugh:


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> I never had one of those, does it have a head?
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


LOL!!

Heres some more pics. You can actually see his face!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They would make nice Punji sticks for making a Punji pit on your layout of gore.

This one is on exhibit at the National museum of the Marine Corps.











A very effective trap as when you walked into one not only did you have damage going in but when you tried to get out you would incur more damage.
The North Vietnamese used to plant these in preparation of an ambush, as they lied in wait to ambush troops they placed these where the troops would dive for cover, therefor impaling themselves. 
Some were laced with poisons further causing pain and damage from infections to who ever got caught in one.
Nasty they were. 

It also slowed down the troops, as the only way to get one out was to dig out the pit, a time consuming effort.

So...are you going to make some Punji sticks from them?
A couple of pits of doom for your layout of gore.
They look like the perfect shape, you can leave off the poison.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punji_stick


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha!


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

i thought it was law that all hedgehogs must be named Sonic.

pretty cool tho


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The one picture where he is looking at the camera looks like,

DON'T MESS WITH ME! In his eyes.

How do you pick one up?
Gloves?
They don't shoot off of him do they!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Echidnas 4life, yo.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> The one picture where he is looking at the camera looks like,
> 
> DON'T MESS WITH ME! In his eyes.
> 
> ...



I'm kind a wuss so I use oven mits. Most people can just pick them up but not me.

Hedgehogs do not "shoot off" their quills, but they do fall off and they grow new ones.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm trying to remember, there was someone that posted here that was into hedgehogs in a big way, he was involved in a hedgehog rescue effort, I think in the UK.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

An animated hedgehog is being used in a TV commercial now.I don't remember for what company.

I am probably not typical but I can remember many ads but not what they are selling.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some new tiny flu shot needle / medication.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Ahh.I think it may be for insulin injections.


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

*hedgehog*

At HO scale that's one big scary hedgehog

whoops, looking at the rails I realize this is larger than HO, but still a worthy opponent for Godzilla.


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

zorba said:


> i thought it was law that all hedgehogs must be named Sonic.
> 
> pretty cool tho


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm thinking he needs a girlfriend . . a liam-ef or is that femail . .female. 
LOL,
D.A.


----------

